# could 2 much good bac. produce white things on sides of tank???



## teddy (Nov 10, 2005)

is there such thing as too much good bacteria,,, i put cycle in my tank, plus borrow an established filter, plus i bought some stability to put in because i ran out of the cycle, then later i scooped up some gravel from an established tank and let hang in the tank a while. will the two different bacteria do something crazy to my aquarium? just today i noticed these very tiny white things attached to the sides of my aquarium. lots of them. so small they could have been there longer but i just noticed them swaying in the movement of the water. theyhave funny ends to them ..... it hard to describe...they look featheryon the ends ... i dont know if that is even a good description, 
is there any one who knows what this could be? 
how i got it? is it harmful? and most important how do i get rid of it????
thanks for any help out there


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

What you have sounds like an algae bloom, this is normal for a new tank. IMO Cycle is useless, the used filter and gravel are what`s cycling the tank.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

may be algae bloom 

or 

may be lil white worms that bettas and gouramies and swordtails and platies love to eat and their frys (im sure other fish too if you dont feed them for a few days they will eat these wrms as live food) they live in established tanks mainly (might have traveled in the gravel you placed, they also travel in plants and even new fish additions which is another good reaosn for a small quarantine tank) and they are usually nocturnal but will come out when the gravel is stirred up. if they are also squiggly when they swim it is def them - but I do know other worms live this way which re visible to the naked eye as well such as:

Planaria (flatworms) - harmless to fish but not fish eggs are unsightly unless the fish are dying which would mean there are way too much of course - vaccuuming the gravel thoroughly will get rid of alot of them, plus water changes - it usually means fish are being overfed and food is decaying in gravel. 

Anchor worms

Thorny Headed Worm

Bristle worms

Roundworms (nematodes)

*****************

what were the water test results?


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I also think thats an algae. I agree with MaryPa. I also had that on my new tank before. If my describtion is correct, more or less it looks like a cotton (feathery as your description). In my tank before, it really did not harm my fish but what I did is I wiped everything with a sponge and added salt to the water. Luckily, it stopped appearing again.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

What size tank and how many fish?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

NOT bacteria making this stuff. You got this from the other stuff like the gravel from other tanks.

Feathery on one end, eh? Have you ever heard of _Hydra_?


----------



## teddy (Nov 10, 2005)

i did research and found that hydra sounded like this but not to sure ... i took a tooth pick and lightly touched them they didnt recoil or move in or anything they just wave in the current of the water i dont have live plants or rocks or wood just fake peices in my tank. im not sure... they are very tiny.. 
i am going to take my sponge cleaner and scrape the sides of the tank and do a 25% water change ,


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

thnx oldsalt hehe i couldnt recall the other form of worm-like critters  - hydra


----------

